# Albums similar to Hail to the King



## strohw (Jan 27, 2016)

Can anyone point me to modern albums that are similar to Hail to the King in these regards:

- Mix is more oriented to the drums with a good sound stage
- Mastered with fairly good dynamic range like Hail is
- Hard rock but doesn't venture into screaming metal
- No vinyl

Seems like most the stuff I'm finding sounds like ****. Or the vinyl version is supposedly done well but I don't have access to vinyl. Also by drums I don't mean just the kick, I'm talking the entire set like Hail.

Thanks


----------

